# First Show help!



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

What discipline are you doing? That will play a huge factor. 
But of course give your horse a bath and good grooming. 
Take along your gromming supplies, snacks and drinks, a bucket for water, hay for your horse (optional), extra halter and lead. etc. 
As far as confidence just don't be nervous, everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## MustangPrincess (May 4, 2013)

I totally forgot that 

I'll be doing Western classes (trail, equation, pleasure) and, if they have it, a english eq class. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Horse show checklists: (not sure how much they overlap, sorry)

Download a Horse Show Checklist and Stall Card

http://horsemechanic.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/ShowCheckList.10994556.pdf

Horse Grooming: Horse Show Checklists by Cherry Hill

For those that don't own but may be helpful. This was made by someone on this forum, but I forget who: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Since it's schooling you could probably cut down on most of the things mentioned on the checklists. 

I'm sorry, but I don't know a lot about Western showing. 

As for confidence, I like to pretend that I'm just riding in front of my instructor and my best friend. It helps a little. Also remember to breathe, relax, and smile! A show is supposed to be fun! :lol:


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't have a lot of tips - I haven't shown since I was little - but good luck to you!


----------

